

Ask HN: Good examples of user notifications in a client-side application? - icey

I'm reworking an application right now, and one of the things that's really been bugging me is how notifications are being handled.<p>Validation errors and exceptions are being reported to the user by pop-up windows, and I think there's a better way to do it.<p>Do you have any examples of applications that handle notifying the user of validation errors / general errors very well?<p>This is a client-server application, not a web application; so that does complicate things slightly.<p>Also, this is a Windows app, so notifications via something like Growl aren't really viable.
======
swolchok
Wish you'd add "(not Growl)" to title.

~~~
icey
For validation purposes, I don't think Growl is the right answer anyways.

If there are 4 things wrong with an object, the user will forget the rest of
them by the time they've fixed the first one or two.

